# A good project for someone



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.tomsprice.com/89-326










I never heard of Harvey Ellis, but it turns out he was quite an influence in the day. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Ellis

some images: http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=harvey+ellis+chair


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that's just plain ugly! :whistling2:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't have enough fire in my buns any more to launch myself out of a low chair like that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hah hah..*



Robson Valley said:


> I don't have enough fire in my buns any more to launch myself out of a low chair like that.


It has old people assist rails on the sides....just sayin' :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Now that's just plain ugly! :whistling2:


When I first saw this chair I thought that its design features were considered when making the suggestion as a project. It seemed like a serious post...or just a funny. I donno, just sayin'.:laughing: I've got to agree...just plain ugly. :whistling2:








 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a good example of a bad example...*

An your point is? :blink: 2 wrongs make a right? The difference between them is one is built by a woodworker, the other a roughing carpenter. I like the seat cushion though .....just sayin" :whistling2:

BTW was that from your "collection"?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Do I Hear 3?*

:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's better, nice and airy*

You hardly have to do anything to the shipping pallets. Watch out for slivers. 
Stickley made one similar:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what finish did you use?*

What grit did you sand to and what's the sealer. Just in case someone wants to build yours....just askin' Are those "butt" joints or half laps?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> What grit did you sand to and what's the sealer. Just in case someone wants to build yours....just askin' Are those "butt" joints or half laps?


I have no idea. I buy all my materials pre-finished. The joints are Bi-layered dado. It is my own design, and I am hoping in a hundred years or so, someone will post this up as a good project for someone. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I have no idea. I buy all my materials pre-finished. The joints are Bi-layered dado.


Aren't they called "double doo-wah"?



mdntrdr said:


> It is my own design, and I am hoping in a hundred years or so, someone will post this up as a good project for someone. :smile:


Well...I'm bettin' it won't be Bill.:laughing:








 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can carry this one*










whadya think?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> whadya think?





Isn't there supposed to be a hole in that? :happybday:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a hole in that?


Nope, The deluxe model has the 3rd hole with the "hidden" compartment. This is the "plain jane" no frills one. The 2 holes on the sides is all you get. If you want more holes you gotta pay extra. There's no such thing as a free hole, you know. :no: One way or the other you'll end up paying for it. 
Deluxe one:









Extra Deluxe:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*All It Needs...*



woodnthings said:


> whadya think?


Is a belt clip.:yes:








 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess you could say... This thread is officially in the sh!tter! arty:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*thanks to you*



mdntrdr said:


> I guess you could say... This thread is officially in the sh!tter! arty:


Be careful who you "play" with here. Some of us are off our meds....just sayin' :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Be careful who you "play" with here. Some of us are off our meds....just sayin' :blink:


Were we playing??? :laughing:









 







.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Be careful who you "play" with here. Some of us are off our meds....just sayin' :blink:


You got meds and you're not sharing? Share the wealth or I'll sic this ninja on you! :shuriken:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*never make assumtions......*



Itchytoe said:


> You got meds and you're not sharing? Share the wealth or I'll sic this ninja on you! :shuriken:


:2guns::gunsmilie:


----------

